# hda: status error: status=0x59 hda: status error: error=0x40

## cobralgato

Hi folks

This very nasty  error pops out of  nowhere when it feels like and makes typing and the  trackpad act very  sluggish.

But an external mouse works normal still.

And then can't use the cd/dvd drive anymore. This is on macbookpro4,1.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hda: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }
> 
> hda: status error: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }
> ...

 

Also a dialog box appears saying a cd audio was detected and asks for options(on kde).

It happens with gentoo-sources kernels 2.6.24-r5,  2.6.24-r6, 2.6.24-r7, 2.6.24-r8. Doesn't happen with 2.6.24-r4.

This is slightly different from bug 213615 and  the drive is a matshita , not benq or plextor.

Anyone else suffering from this?

----------

## mamac

It's sounds oubviously like a kernel issue then, did you copy the .config and use 'make oldconfig' to compile later kernels?

----------

## DaggyStyle

post lspci please

----------

## cyrillic

 *cobralgato wrote:*   

> ide: failed opcode was: unknown
> 
> hda: drive not ready for command

 

Does it work any better if you use the new libata drivers instead of the older IDE drivers ?

----------

## cobralgato

uptime 16min and it has attacked again   :Rolling Eyes: 

```

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GT (rev a1)

0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 05)

0c:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Marvell Yukon 88E8058 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

0d:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB82AA2 IEEE-1394b Link Layer Controller (rev 02)

```

```
uname -a 

2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #2 SMP PREEMPT x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T8300 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

.config  

```

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#[/quote]
```

```

*-ide:0

             description: IDE interface

             product: 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.1

             version: 03

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: ide bus_master

             configuration: driver=PIIX_IDE latency=0

           *-ide

                description: IDE Channel 0

                physical id: 0

                bus info: ide@0

                logical name: ide0

                clock: 33MHz

              *-cdrom

                   product: MATSHITADVD-R UJ-867

                   physical id: 0

                   bus info: ide@0.0

                   logical name: /dev/hda

                   capacity: 15EiB (17EB)

                   capabilities: packet

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

remove any ATA options in the kernel and try again

----------

## cyrillic

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> remove any ATA options in the kernel and try again

 

I was going to suggest the opposite, remove CONFIG_IDE=y and leave CONFIG_ATA=y enabled, but I guess either way may fix the problem.

----------

## DaggyStyle

I had the same issue, notice that he is using a new kernel with ata and sata support when he has sata controller...

----------

## cobralgato

tried removing the ATA but then it won't boot...

which entries on the .config should i enable ?

can anyone with a working .config on macbookpro4,1 post here the ata/sata/pata entries ?

thanks

----------

## cyrillic

CONFIG_IDE and CONFIG_ATA each enable a large group of low-level drivers, some of which overlap.  This is why I recommend only using one or the other, and not both groups.

What I have found is that most newer hardware prefers to run with the newer CONFIG_ATA drivers, while a few older machines have quirks that are only handled properly by the older CONFIG_IDE drivers.

Here is where you can find the options in menuconfig :

for CONFIG_IDE 

```
Device Drivers  --->

  <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> 
```

for CONFIG_ATA 

```
Device Drivers  --->

  <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

    <*>   AHCI SATA support

    <*>   Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support 
```

----------

